# Corey Maggette Available for Trade



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/37501/20051009/maggette_on_the_block/

Silly King should do what it takes to get this guy

starters
--------
iverson
maggette
igoudala
webber
dalambert


that starting 5 can play with anyone in this league,bench is ok but it depends what he has to give up for magette


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

Nice, get a player who hasn't been to the playoffs. I thought the mission was to revive the 76ers as a team that lived to be the underdogs


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

He would def. be a guy who would increase the athleticism and skill of the team. Never really looked like much of a hustler and defensive stud tho. That starting five would be nice but how exactly are we supposed to get him w/o trading any of our starters, they're not exactly going to give him away.


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Nice, get a player who hasn't been to the playoffs. I thought the mission was to revive the 76ers as a team that lived to be the underdogs


what the hell has that got to do with with the price of fish??

magette is easily the best player we`d have at the 2 and at 6`7-8" he could play the big sg`s like mcgrady(6`7" as u pointed out in another topic that you got wrong)

he is ultra athletic and can jump out the gym, he would be a perfect running partner for iverson and igoudala and another reciepient for webbers alley oop`s.

imagine sending out salmons,maggette,igoudala,webber,dalambert together for 5 minutes a quarter.....thats 5 players and salmons is the smallest at 6`6",giving an aging iverson`s legs some relief and still having nailon,korver,hunter on the bench


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

3 players is a bench? THATS WORSE THEN WHAT WE GOT NOW HELL NO


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> 3 players is a bench? THATS WORSE THEN WHAT WE GOT NOW HELL NO


it says nothing about 3 players being a bench??

[strike]ur just a guy who makes up stupid arguments,then gets proven wrong and then just posts more chidt for the sake of it

now go and play with the traffic or something equally beneficial to this forum[/strike]


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

We don't need Corey, if we want a shooting guard, lets get one that can shoot pass, and a pretty damn good attitude, looking for a pretty damn good coach. Paul Pierce anyone?


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> We don't need Corey, if we want a shooting guard, lets get one that can shoot pass, >>>>>>>>and a pretty damn good attitude, Paul Pierce anyone?<<<<<<<<<<<


a good attitude...........paul pierce???

[strike]ur knowledge is only surpassed by ur stupidity[/strike]

guess u`ll have to wait for the paul pierce is available for trade thread


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

Paul Pierce always was a good kid, he didn't bring the offensive effort to Boston just for the hell of it. He did it for the team, and he loved Boston. Corey knows NOTHING of Philadelphia, doesn't give squat about it, and would gladly curse out Maurice Cheeks. At least Paul Pierce won't be on a team where a guy's on crack.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

to get him we will lose either Webber or Korver or possibly Dalembert


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



musiclexer said:


> to get him we will lose either Webber or Korver or possibly Dalembert



u could get maggette for mashburns contract and a couple picks i would say 

i would swap kyle korver for a bag of m+m`s if i could


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

He is a good player to get, but I dont see how we can obtain him without lossing any of our starters.

The only person from our starting five I'll trade for is Korver.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

Paul Pierce a good attitude pretty funny stuff. http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/articles/2005/05/06/nearly_tossed/


----------



## iversonfan268 (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

maybe we could trade nailon, a bench player like salmons or shlavick randolph, and a future first or second round pick. i would like to see him on our team we would have a very nice starting 5 if we got him

PG- Allen Iverson
SG- Cory Maggette
SF- Andre Iguodala
PF- Chris Webber
C- Samuel Dalemburt

6th man- Kyle Korver


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

That would be a sweet starting 5 but is everybody gonna get there shots


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

For that to work Iverson would need to take far less shots and then the 3 headed monster would reign supreme


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



Rayza said:


> He is a good player to get, but I dont see how we can obtain him without lossing any of our starters.
> 
> The only person from our starting five I'll trade for is Korver.



thats what I'm saying the dude who said Mashburn is a str8 idiot


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

I like him, but what would we give? I dont really think it would work out, he isn't all that special, but I suppose he would be nice to have.


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



musiclexer said:


> thats what I'm saying the dude who said Mashburn is a str8 idiot



yeah and you a little kid who resorts to insults when he cant his own way

mommy will rub it better for u


regards

an idiot !!


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

defend your case instead of trying to pick a fight mr. ^^


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

Mashburn 45 million expiring

maggette 30 million 3 years left




NEXT


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

the game is not about just contracts its about Skills too.

Masburn for Magette is terrible


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



musiclexer said:


> the game is not about just contracts its about Skills too.
> 
> Masburn for Magette is terrible


www.realgm.com

trade checker


magette+wilcox for mashburn TRADE SUCCESSFUL
maggette+kaman for mashburn TRADE SUCCESSFUL

you ask for proof and now u got it.

how can a guy who last season averaged 22 points and 5 rebounds be terrible??

you`d rather have a guy who cant even suit up anymore


just go away and waste someone elses time !!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

I like Corey Maggette, but I don't think we have the pieces to make a successful offer to the Clippers. Of course I've been wrong about that in the past.

Mashburn's a good starting point in contract talks, but we'd have to sweeten it, even though he's expiring.


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> I like Corey Maggette, but I don't think we have the pieces to make a successful offer to the Clippers. Of course I've been wrong about that in the past.
> 
> Mashburn's a good starting point in contract talks, but we'd have to sweeten it, even though he's expiring.




Agreed..............a well thought and respectfully put point

REPPED!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

man if we got Corey it would be a great pick up and his lack of playoff experience means nothing thats like saying The Yankees shouldnt of went after A-Rod cuz he was on a ****ty team that didnt see the playoffs sometimes good players are on ****ty teams and I almost puked at the mention of Paul Pierce if Philly EVER brought a player in that Represents Boston that much prolly about half of the population of Philly would Storm the office

I like the Trade but like everyone else is sayin its gonna be hard to make a good enough offer to make LA for him but if we can get it done i would be pumped


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

Maggette would be nice here, but he is a black hold on offense. When he gets the ball he is looking to score every time. Also I doubt we have the peices needed to get him without giving up someone important to the team.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Paul Pierce always was a good kid, he didn't bring the offensive effort to Boston just for the hell of it. He did it for the team, and he loved Boston. Corey knows NOTHING of Philadelphia, doesn't give squat about it, and would gladly curse out Maurice Cheeks. At least Paul Pierce won't be on a team where a guy's on crack.


 Really, what are you talking about?


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



BEEZ said:


> Really, what are you talking about?



crack i think??


----------



## joshed_up (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

will there be enough shots to go around?


----------



## OnlyTheStrongSurvive (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

no way in hell we are getting magette


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

I don't know if I'd want Magette for free(okay, that's exagerating). He's the kind of player that's great on a bad team because he gets the ball too much. If you look, he gets half his points from free throws. There's not too much of a place for him here, without him stepping down considerably.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

korver,1st rounder,mashburn, and ollie for maggete

lol,j/k.
horrible trade for both sides.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



Harry_Minge said:


> www.realgm.com
> 
> trade checker
> 
> ...



Dawg the Clips gm would lagh to death if that proposal was given.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



musiclexer said:


> Dawg the Clips gm would lagh to death if that proposal was given.


yea they wouldnt trade maggete and wilcox/kaman for mashburn(i thought he retired?)


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



inuyasha232 said:


> yea they wouldnt trade maggete and wilcox/kaman for mashburn(i thought he retired?)


 Mashburn's contract


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



BEEZ said:


> Mashburn's contract


eh, why would they want that lol.i really dont think clips will trade maggete to sixers b/c sixers really do not want to lose any of their core.imo


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

thats what I'm sayin 

Maggette isn't a scrub u will and deal

I would need somebody nice in return.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



musiclexer said:


> thats what I'm sayin
> 
> Maggette isn't a scrub u will and deal
> 
> I would need somebody nice in return.


maggete is a player i would not want. he only gets those numbers b/c hes on the clips.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



inuyasha232 said:


> eh, why would they want that lol.i really dont think clips will trade maggete to sixers b/c sixers really do not want to lose any of their core.imo


 Quite simple Cap Relief and Donald Sterling is cheap as they come


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



BEEZ said:


> Quite simple Cap Relief and Donald Sterling is cheap as they come


hooray..... finally someone who uses logic 


beez is repped !!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

i cant imagine maggete in a sixer uniform lol.


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



inuyasha232 said:


> eh, why would they want that lol.i really dont think clips will trade maggete to sixers b/c sixers really do not want to lose any of their core.imo



sixers send mashburns 45 million expiring for maggette 30 million and picks/cash

clippers send mashburn 45 million + wilcox/kaman for paul pierce

boston recieve 45 million expiring and move gerald green/wilcox/kaman into starting lineup and have cap room for F/A next year


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



Harry_Minge said:


> sixers send mashburns 45 million expiring for maggette 30 million and picks/cash
> 
> clippers send mashburn 45 million + wilcox/kaman for paul pierce
> 
> boston recieve 45 million expiring and move gerald green/wilcox/kaman into starting lineup and have cap room for F/A next year


the celtics would want more for pierce.


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



inuyasha232 said:


> the celtics would want more for pierce.



its not about what they want ........its about what they can get !

i`d want kevin garnett for kevin ollie but i`d probably only get oliver miller


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*



Harry_Minge said:


> its not about what they want ........its about what they can get !
> 
> i`d want kevin garnett for kevin ollie but i`d probably only get oliver miller


yea but pierce is worth more than kaman and wilcox combined, and the C's would probably want a swingman in return as well.


----------



## BroadStBullies (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

there is nobody to trade him for.. it defeats the whole purpose the Sixers have created here. I think he's overrated anyway. Let's dance with who we have for right now.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: corey maggette available for trade*

Good for Corey Maggette. I hope he finds a team where he can get the ball everytime down the court so he's happy. In other words, in no way, shape, or form should he come 
here if the Sixers want to win.


----------

